# Smoked Habaneros



## goingcamping (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry, Been a while...bought a new boat/project and have spent the last 3 weeks disassembling and rebuilding motor...the motor is back in boat and running strong...back to smoking!

Once again my uncle in South Dakota sent me another 67lbs of anaheim, cherry and habanero peppers...

I smoked the 20lbs of Habaneros for about 8 hours then dried...holy batcrap are they hot!













Habaneros 1



__ goingcamping
__ Oct 11, 2013


















Habaneros 2



__ goingcamping
__ Oct 11, 2013






I now have over 100lbs (10lbs dried weight) of smoked jalapenos, serranos and anaheims...next to grind up and bottle!


----------



## rocknbbq (Oct 11, 2013)

Goingcamping ya gotta tell me how you smoke Habs. I have my own plants and love to use them everywhere. Smoked should be awesome! Tell me, tell me.


----------



## goingcamping (Oct 11, 2013)

RocknBBQ said:


> Goingcamping ya gotta tell me how you smoke Habs. I have my own plants and love to use them everywhere. Smoked should be awesome! Tell me, tell me.



For me I rinse, de-stem and cut in half, then I smoke at 150*F for approx 8 hours, I continue dehydrating for an add'l 24-30 hours. Once dried they are bagged and ready to grind. I should note that I have a hybrid smoker that will smoke then with the 4 fans will continue to dehydrate...you could dehydrate after smoking, as others have done?

Send me a PM if there's an issue?

~Brett


----------

